# Add a sill plate?



## Rockwoodbass (May 25, 2008)

I'm replacing the access door to my garage (not the garage door) with a pre-framed metal door from Home Depot.  The new door comes complete with a threshold.  My existing garage door frame has no threshold and there is no sill plate under the door; the door sweeps just above the concrete pad.

Temperatures here range from a low of -40 degrees to a high of about 95 degrees Fahrenheit.  There's not a lot of snow, but the drifts sometimes gather in front of the garage (2 feet max).  The slope is OK for rain.

I can either remove the pre-built threshold from my new door and install like the existing door, or add a sill plate for the threshold to rest on.

If I remove the threshold, will I weaken the structure?

If I add a sill plate, how do I fasten it to the cement pad and how do I keep moisture (particularly ice) from infiltrating?

Thanks.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (May 25, 2008)

If I understand what you got there You don't need a cill plate under the new door if its going directly on your garage floor.. What you do is silicone under it to stop water, bugs air from coming in.


----------



## Rockwoodbass (May 25, 2008)

Thanks.  Sounds too easy!

By the way, Nanoose is beautiful.  I've got friends in Courtney and down-island in Vic; hope you enjoy what you've got there.


----------



## inspectorD (May 26, 2008)

Hey Daryll...600 posts too. Congratulations to you for stickin around and helpin 

Silicone the door and enjoy. Just remember you may also need some support on the front edge of the sill/threshold. Sometimes adding a board underneath at the front helps. Just drill the board on to the face of the concrete and tapcon (blue concrete screws)with concrete screws if it needs it.

Enjoy.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (May 27, 2008)

*Hey Daryll...600 posts too. Congratulations to you for stickin around and helpin * thanks Inspector, it's been a blast who knows one day I might accually make it to 1000   

*Just remember you may also need some support on the front edge of the sill/threshold. Sometimes adding a board underneath at the front helps. Just drill the board on to the face of the concrete and tapcon (blue concrete screws)with concrete screws if it needs it * Good point don't know how I missed that 

*By the way, Nanoose is beautiful. I've got friends in Courtney and down-island in Vic; hope you enjoy what you've got there.*
I sure do, happen to think its the nicest place in the world to live.


----------



## Rockwoodbass (May 31, 2008)

Thanks, folks.  The door's in, level, square, swings evenly and meets the jamb nicely all the way around.  Couldn't have done it without your help.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jun 1, 2008)

No problem, gladd it worked out for you.


----------

